# Diffraction gratings - where can you get them???



## luvlasers (Aug 10, 2007)

I know there are quite a few places such as NL that will sell you diffraction gratings you can on the end of a laser. What i'm after is a diffraction grating you can hold like this one below (sorry about the size). I'm stumped and can't find them any where online.







I can read it is a diffraction grating starburst but can't read the url.

Where online can you buy this kind of diffraction grating?


----------



## DonShock (Aug 10, 2007)

I got this ebay result by a google search of the writing in the picture.

Here's some more, looks the same and much cheaper.


----------



## Greta (Aug 10, 2007)

luvlasers... there is a link in the top menu bar that says "CPF Rules". In that link you will find this rule which pertains to the size of images posted. Please resize and repost your image so that it is in compliance with the board rules. Thank you very much....


----------



## luvlasers (Aug 10, 2007)

DonShock said:


> I got this ebay result by a google search of the writing in the picture.
> 
> Here's some more, looks the same and much cheaper.


 
Yup, i did the same thing and found the cheaper ones. At that price though i'm uncertain it will have the same effect as the one in the photo and i really want that effect. Thats why i'm trying to find the site where they sell the exact or very similar starburst diffraction.

That ebay sellers mark up is crazy :thinking:


----------



## HiXxY (Aug 27, 2007)

any more pix of the starburst diffraction slides or info


----------

